# Cloverleaf cl1 upgrade



## Frenchi (28 Apr 2014)

Hi ppl 
Just wondering what filter types you guys are using on your ponds, I got this cloverleaf 2 year ago as it was a bargain, some people don't rate them but doing what I've done now it's the best and most simple filter I have ever had. 
Pot 1 brushes pot 2 jap mat pot 3 small amount of jap mat and k2 mixed pit 4 alpha grog and sponges. Air line into pot 2 and 3. The pond is 2500 litres the filter is taking 3500 litres per hour. 
I'm keeping 6 koi in there my biggest being 12" long, 
How many koi would you guys keep in a pond of this size with the filtration ? 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (28 Apr 2014)

The pond 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maurits (28 Apr 2014)

Nice pond.

as Koi can grow over a meter it's advisable to have some form of space. the norm is around 1 cm per 10 liters of pond. so in your case around 250 cm fish maximum.

hope this helps

M.


----------



## Frenchi (28 Apr 2014)

So I'm best staying with what I have and watch them grow then ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maurits (5 May 2014)

That's the cheapest way but also the most boring way as there are so many lovely Koi available.

or consider sooner or later a bigger pond ( that's my problem always, start small end too big )


----------



## Frenchi (5 May 2014)

Maurits said:


> That's the cheapest way but also the most boring way as there are so many lovely Koi available.
> 
> or consider sooner or later a bigger pond ( that's my problem always, start small end too big )


Lucky my garden isn't big enough to go bigger  or the jcb would be in  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (18 May 2014)

Nice and shiny water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin-green (24 May 2014)

What are the dimensions of the pond?
What make  / model of pump is feeding the filter?


----------



## Frenchi (24 May 2014)

10 ft x 4ft x 5ft deep I'm using a stingray 6000 pump  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin-green (24 May 2014)

Honestly?
I would give the big koi away, your pond is on the small side. Koi need to swim, your pond depth is fine, so is the length its just too narrow for a big fish.
Also you have not mentioned a bottom drain, a must with multiple koi.
Koi are nice, but they need a big pool with lots of filtration and a lot of looking after.


----------



## Frenchi (25 May 2014)

No sump as such but my pump is in a pit dug out, it does well at handling solids, all the crap always ends up in there due to the slope towards it working in conjunction with the flow. The brushes need cleaning regular along with the mesh I have separating the pods so as for it being clean it is spot on. A sump drain is defiantly not needed for koi that is just a myth we must not be fooled into expensive gear putting off people who would like to keep koi. I have kept them for many years on just a pressure filter in a small pond. I do agree with the size issue but I'm confident that the amount I have in there at the moment are just fine until the smaller ones start to grow bigger, I will then pass them on to someone with a bigger pond  

Thanks 

Mick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

